# Shambo the sacred bullock!!!!!



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 26, 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/6916077.stm


What a carry on.....cant see the fuss to be honest


----------



## sojourner (Jul 26, 2007)

Fucking hell, is it STILL alive??  It was meant to be killed at 8am wasn't it?!

The power of peaceful protest - warms the cockles


----------



## ddraig (Jul 26, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/6916077.stm
> 
> 
> What a carry on.....cant see the fuss to be honest



what fuss?  

by the WAG?
by the monks?
by the fucking whinging fucking farmers who fucking whinge about anything?
by the passionate people trying to defend the sanctity of life?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 26, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Fucking hell, is it STILL alive??  It was meant to be killed at 8am wasn't it?!
> 
> The power of peaceful protest - warms the cockles


yup, the people who went to get him had the paperwork for the slaughter but not to enter the temple!   classic.

no warrant, no entry


----------



## sojourner (Jul 26, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> yup, the people who went to get him had the paperwork for the slaughter but not to enter the temple!   classic.
> 
> no warrant, no entry


Aye, I read it - can't enter without permission, can't get warrant until permission denied

Pity that doesn't work with all protests eh?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 26, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> what fuss?
> 
> by the WAG?
> by the monks?
> ...



Well if it is diseased and causes a risk, then yes get rid, but if it doesnt then its the police and WA having an unecessary wank over nothing again.... 

Just found the reporting on it quite farcical......dont we have much more newsworthy headlines coming out of wales today??????


----------



## ddraig (Jul 26, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Aye, I read it - can't enter without permission, can't get warrant until permission denied
> 
> *Pity that doesn't work with all protests eh?*


init!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 26, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Well if it is diseased and causes a risk, then yes get rid, but if it doesnt then its the police and WA having an unecessary wank over nothing again....
> 
> Just found the reporting on it quite farcical......*dont we have much more newsworthy headlines coming out of wales today??????*



like the fukcing royal welsh fucking show with fucking whinging fucking farmers?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 26, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> like the fukcing royal welsh fucking show with fucking whinging fucking farmers?



NO......Their accents annoy me,im on about the guy that got killed by a bee sting......im struggling


----------



## ddraig (Jul 26, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> NO......Their accents annoy me,im on about the guy that got killed by a bee sting......im struggling


hehe, especially that posh douible barrelled twat who was running the show


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 26, 2007)

Apparently the hindu community in India is watching the news very closely!!

i dont have a suitable smilie to insert *bewildered*


----------



## derf (Jul 26, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Fucking hell, is it STILL alive??  It was meant to be killed at 8am wasn't it?!
> 
> The power of peaceful protest - warms the cockles



The power of a bunch of wankers.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/6547973.stm
April 2007


> Bovine TB can spread from human to human, scientists fear after a cluster of six cases, one fatal, in England.



http://www.iah.bbsrc.ac.uk/schools/factfiles/TB.html


> However, the incidence of bovine TB has been rising in England and Wales recently. As many as 700 herds fail the tuberculin test each year.  We don't know why this is happening, although the re-stocking of farms after the 2001 foot-and-mouth epidemic rapidly increased the spread of bovine TB in cattle, there are also unexplained clusters of cases in the south west of England.



So we have a disease that can kill humans and cattle.
We have a massive and very expensive problem.
We are not always sure how the disease is passed on. If this animal has it you have to consider that it may well pass it around and maybe even kill the cretins keeping it alive as it can be passed directly to humans in close contact with an infected beast.
These daft bastards may even infect other cows themselves if they wander near other heards.

I understand and respect their ideals but in this case it's likely or at the very best unknown if the infection will be passed to other animals.

Time to put it down.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jul 26, 2007)

I have to agree with Derf on this.

Also, I would have more sympathy with the monks if they were proper Hindus. but they are in fact all middle class white people


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 26, 2007)

Yes im tending to side with derf and udo, if its a danger then gone...


----------



## muckypup (Jul 26, 2007)

oh this is actually quite amusing, been following this for a while after the Hindu community in question released a statement that they'll fight, physically, to prevent shambos slaughter.

Bugger according to the shambo homepage he's been taken ... i was hoping for a fight from the wimpy monks  

http://www.skandavale.org/shambo.htm

The shambo webcam has no shambo  http://www.skandavale.org/webcam/webcam.htm


----------



## muckypup (Jul 26, 2007)

Udo Erasmus said:
			
		

> ... but they are in fact all middle class white people



Ah that would explain the absence of a fight. Can't get decent entertainment anywhere these days


----------



## muckypup (Jul 26, 2007)

> The picture below shows Shambo with his friends before he was isolated in the Temple. Clockwise from left- Prana, Shambo, Pinga, Ulf and Titu



He's friends were today in a state of shock at shambos impending slaughter. However Titu quickly dismissed a rescue operation saying, "you must be bloody mad, he's got TB and its infectious". 







and here we have shambo on his own happily chewing the cud. Oblivious to what the future held for him.






Shambos mother shivani, pictured below, was unavailable for comment. Although in a statement released earlier she said 'mooo'


----------



## Tankus (Jul 26, 2007)

they can always buy another one anyways ...not as if theres a shortage ..!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 26, 2007)

Tankus said:
			
		

> they can always buy another one anyways ...not as if theres a shortage ..!


the point <---------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------> tankus


----------



## muckypup (Jul 26, 2007)

Tankus said:
			
		

> they can always buy another one anyways ...not as if theres a shortage ..!



It has been rumored that Ulf, one his friends pictured above, is keen to take shambos position representing Nandi, Lord Shivas Bull.

However, Ulf has denied this saying "Shambo is irreplaceable"


----------



## TheDave (Jul 26, 2007)

It's infected with a deadly disease, Hinduism would see the greater good in letting the animal be put down rather than infect other animals or humans.

Common sense has prevailed here.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/6917226.stm


----------



## muckypup (Jul 26, 2007)

actually im wrong the monks did put up a struggle when 20 police officers turned up in riot vans.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/6916077.stm


----------



## 1927 (Jul 26, 2007)

muckypup said:
			
		

> oh this is actually quite amusing, been following this for a while after the Hindu community in question released a statement that they'll fight, physically, to prevent shambos slaughter.
> 
> Bugger according to the shambo homepage he's been taken ... i was hoping for a fight from the wimpy monks
> 
> ...




A still from the Shambo wedcam earlier


----------



## MikeMach (Jul 26, 2007)

Tarra Shambo, it seems.

Now perhaps other things that have happened in Wales can get a bit of airtime.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 26, 2007)

MikeMach said:
			
		

> Tarra Shambo, it seems.
> 
> Now perhaps other things that have happened in Wales can get a bit of airtime.




Quite.....


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 26, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/6916077.stm
> 
> 
> What a carry on.....cant see the fuss to be honest



It's a slippery slope....only a matter of time before you have cows wandering around in the streets.


----------



## lewislewis (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah it is a bizarre story and not really interesting or worthwhile. The media deliberately is not interested in Wales, the problem is the major papers don't have correspondents based in Wales like they used to. There is loads happening that just doesn't get reported.

But for the record, 'Shambo' should be killed, no disrespect to the genuine Hindu faith but these are, as Udo said, middle-class white people, part of the 'new age' migration from England. I don't have a problem with these people living here (although their cultural bent doesn't quite grip me) but they are doing themselves no favours by making a fuss over this cow which could harm the livestock of other people. The 'monks' need to grow up and learn some respect.


----------



## muckypup (Jul 26, 2007)

shambo is quite cute tho.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jul 27, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> A still from the Shambo wedcam earlier



 

Shambo burgers, get them here while they're still infectious.






Really, if these people were so fucking worried about the fate of our bovine bretheren, why the fuck aren't they outside McDonalds every Saturday, where they'd save _loads_ of bulls, and not just one pampered one


----------



## muckypup (Jul 27, 2007)

The holy burger  should fetch a premium.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 27, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> A still from the Shambo wedcam earlier


 You sick fucker. 

I'm so bloody right on, when I was watching the news earlier I was thinking, mmm, perhaps they should be resepectig the beliefs of the Hindus (ermm, although they all look like white guys from middle england). Now I see that, in fact, you are quite right. I thank you and would like to buy a subscription etc etc...


----------



## lewislewis (Jul 27, 2007)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Really, if these people were so fucking worried about the fate of our bovine bretheren, why the fuck aren't they outside McDonalds every Saturday, where they'd save _loads_ of bulls, and not just one pampered one



Exactly, it's because they're wealthy incomers wanting to be all 'far out' and stuff. Eugh.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 27, 2007)

edit


----------



## zog (Jul 27, 2007)

> But for the record, 'Shambo' should be killed, no disrespect to the genuine Hindu faith but these are, as Udo said, middle-class white people, part of the 'new age' migration from England.



Would you think better of them if they were white middle class Welsh people?



> I don't have a problem with these people living here......



but I do get a sense from your posts that you do in fact resent these english sorts living here.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 27, 2007)

Udo Erasmus said:
			
		

> I have to agree with Derf on this.
> 
> Also, I would have more sympathy with the monks if they were proper Hindus. but they are in fact all middle class white people



 I was having dinner with a Hindu mate last night who had no problem with the cow being slaughtered and made exactly that point about them not being 'real' Hindus.


----------



## llantwit (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah, me too. Your constant use of the word 'incomer' is a bit league of gentlemen, to be honest.
Hopefully Brockway'll be along to correct me soon, tho.


----------



## derf (Jul 27, 2007)

While I think they were very foolish in trying to protect this animal that was potentially so dangerous to both them and other local livestock these people can't be all bad if they run a hospice.

Maybe we could give them a little slack


----------



## ddraig (Jul 27, 2007)

shambo is dead!
long live shambo!

ohhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## spudulike (Jul 27, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I was having dinner with a Hindu mate last night who... made exactly that point about them not being 'real' Hindus.


I assume he means "real" as in *ale* (hindu, but they're not as good at it as him) rather than "real" as *fake* (they know they're just pretending) or "real" as in *imaginary* (they think they're hindu but they're wrong)?

I love a good schism.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 27, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> shambo is dead!
> long live shambo!
> 
> ohhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



LOL


----------



## Belushi (Jul 27, 2007)

spudulike said:
			
		

> I assume he means "real" as in *ale* (hindu, but they're not as good at it as him) rather than "real" as *fake* (they know they're just pretending) or "real" as in *imaginary* (they think they're hindu but they're wrong)?
> 
> I love a good schism.



Yeah, he thinks they're just a bunch of new-agers playing at being Hindus (which is something you have to be born into apparently).


----------



## llantwit (Jul 27, 2007)

You can't convert to Hinduism?
Good. Fucking awful religion.
Fortunately you can convert out of it. Which is nice for the lower castes, like.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 27, 2007)

llantwit said:
			
		

> You can't convert to Hinduism?
> Good. Fucking awful religion.
> Fortunately you can convert out of it. Which is nice for the lower castes, like.



I think opinion is divided, hinduism isnt really one religion as such.

Indian Muslims, Sikhs, Christians and Parsees all have caste as well, many dalits have converted to Buddhism because of caste oppression.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah the caste system sucks.

Remember one programme mentioning how this employee couldn't refuse lending money to his better paid boss because he was a lower caste than him and he couldn't insist on when he was repaid either so the boss could take his sweet time holding onto it. He'd been out of pocket for 6 months.

They were boat builders at a massive shipyard where non caste workers (untouchables) were used to do stuff with asbestos as it they were expendable and asbestos is cheaper than non carcegenic materials.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jul 27, 2007)

Interestingly the revival of Buddhism in India was because of the mass conversion of untouchables following the lead of Dr Ambedkar.

Ambedkar was an unusual Buddhist however, he denied one of the 4 noble truths that suffering is caused by selfish craving and desire arguing that suffering was caused by class society.

My comments on middle class, English hindus should be taken with a pinch of salt, as I haven't looked into the Shambo case in any depth, but I could be right.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jul 27, 2007)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Shambo burgers, get them here while they're still infectious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You would think that Col_Buendia, being an anarchist, would be with the monks - but typically he takes the side of the state


----------



## Belushi (Jul 27, 2007)

Udo Erasmus said:
			
		

> Interestingly the revival of Buddhism in India was because of the mass conversion of untouchables following the lead of Dr Ambedkar.
> 
> Ambedkar was an unusual Buddhist however, he denied one of the 4 noble truths that suffering is caused by selfish craving and desire arguing that suffering was caused by class society.



Dr  Ambedkar was a great man, a much more impressive figure than Gandhi imho.


----------



## lewislewis (Jul 27, 2007)

zog said:
			
		

> Would you think better of them if they were white middle class Welsh people?
> 
> 
> 
> but I do get a sense from your posts that you do in fact resent these english sorts living here.



Don't be so stupid! Their class status is the important issue, not nationality, but if you ignore the fact they're English (or more importantly they originate from outside West Wales) you won't understand their position and role (or lack of) in the local community. I'm only here today because of English migration into South Wales, but suffice to say my grandparents were workers and didn't flounce around pretending to be Hindus and worshipping livestock.

In any case, these aren't genuine Hindus, they say they are a 'multi-faith community' lol !


----------



## llantwit (Jul 27, 2007)

Udo Erasmus said:
			
		

> You would think that Col_Buendia, being an anarchist, would be with the monks - but typically he takes the side of the state


Oh yeah, cos anarchists are well known for suporting Monks. Maybe he doesn't really give a shit about the monks' or the state's positions on the 'Shambo Debate'?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 27, 2007)

Udo Erasmus said:
			
		

> You would think that Col_Buendia, being an anarchist, would be with the monks - but typically he takes the side of the state


oh dear oh dear.
i don't reckon u wanna go there!  and u iz way rong


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jul 27, 2007)

you havn't really got a clue about Anarchism have you Udo?


----------



## mauvais (Jul 27, 2007)

Goodbye peoples' bullock
May you ever stay in our hearts
I only hope my beefburgers
Won't contain your sacred parts.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 27, 2007)

He he


----------



## llantwit (Jul 27, 2007)

mauvais said:
			
		

> Goodbye peoples' bullock
> May you ever stay in our hearts
> I only hope my beefburgers
> Won't contain your sacred parts.


lolz


----------



## llantwit (Jul 27, 2007)

Dic Penderyn said:
			
		

> you havn't really got a clue about Anarchism have you Udo?


What you talking about?
He knows lifestylist counter-revolushunary scum when he sees it.
What's to understand?!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jul 27, 2007)

Udo Erasmus said:
			
		

> You would think that Col_Buendia, being an anarchist, would be with the monks - but typically he takes the side of the state



Ha ha!!  You fucking nob. I leave the task of supporting religious nutters to the SWP. While the hindus venerate their bull, Udo and his lot pay their respects to a CAT!!


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jul 27, 2007)

A fine piece of acting.  I thought there was a certain shakespearian quality to his performance on Big Brother.

But on a more serious note.

Col_Buendia sides with the _agencies_ of social control - the police and the state - against people living in a commune and minding their own business.

It sounds like a slippery slope to me.  

But then Proudhon did support strike breaking!


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jul 27, 2007)

Dic Penderyn said:
			
		

> you havn't really got a clue about Anarchism have you Udo?



I expect I probably know more than you - that's why I'm not anarchist!


----------



## rhys gethin (Jul 27, 2007)

Where did this place they're at get its odd name?   I never heard of this vale place before.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jul 27, 2007)

Skanda is a hindu God.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jul 27, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Dr  Ambedkar was a great man, a much more impressive figure than Gandhi imho.



Too bad the Friends of the Western Buddhist Order have tried to hijack his memory.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 27, 2007)

Udo Erasmus said:
			
		

> I expect I probably know more than you - that's why I'm not anarchist!


that's torn it!  

mauvais - maaaan i just had to read that out to the office as i was laughing through the hand covering my face


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jul 27, 2007)

Udo Erasmus said:
			
		

> Col_Buendia sides with the _agencies_ of social control - the police and the state - against people living in a commune and minding their own business.








Cilla says: _Uuudo Erasmus - worra fucking numpty!!_

Really, you're beyond parody mate, in fact you're well past self-parody you numbskull  I've made two posts on this thread - quote something from _either _of them to show where I've sided with *anybody*, or else stand exposed yet again as a fantasist and a liar.

Proof or retraction, fuckspud!!


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jul 27, 2007)

Udo Erasmus said:
			
		

> I have to agree with Derf on this.
> 
> Also, I would have more sympathy with the monks if they were proper Hindus. but they are in fact all middle class white people



you can have any colour hindu you want, so long as its brown?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 27, 2007)

Bye Shambo 

Lol@mavis!


----------



## muckypup (Jul 27, 2007)

Udo Erasmus said:
			
		

> Too bad the Friends of the Western Buddhist Order have tried to hijack his memory.



whats the dirt on the friends of the western bhuddist order ? I'm intrigued


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 28, 2007)

OMG!  

It's like when they killed Aslan   

Only he's a bull not a lion

And he can't talk

And there are no fauns 

Or something


----------



## rhys gethin (Jul 28, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> OMG!
> 
> It's like when they killed Aslan
> 
> ...



When they killed Shambo
the English journalists
shifted hungrily
stretching their bald necks.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jul 28, 2007)

muckypup said:
			
		

> whats the dirt on the friends of the western bhuddist order ? I'm intrigued



http://www.fwbo-files.com/FWBOFiles/fwbofiles.htm

Basically, the "venerable" Sangharakshita (aka Dennis Lingword) founder of the FWBO is alleged to have liked to pressurise young male recruits to the group to sleep with them, but argued that this was a spiritual practice and linked with the chosen acolyte overcoming his western dualist heterosexual mindset.  At the time he also wore the robe of a celibate monk.  Several young men linked to him committed suicide.

The FWBO also claim close links between Sangharakshita and Dr Ambedkar. While they did meet, these claims are fictitious. For example, Sangharakshita claims to have been Ambedkar's special friend and adviser and to have presided over a famous ceremony where half-a-million untouchables converted from hinduism to buddhism. 

The FWBO have also been accused of trying to take over the teaching of Buddhism at UK academic institutions and exclude all other sects of Buddhism.  This has been seen at Cardiff University, where for a while, they had inviltrated the Religious Studies department.

The leadership is also misogynist and sexist. While their is much sexism in traditional buddhism - for example, the Buddha at first refused to give women an equal footing in the orders he founded - it is strange for a Western buddhist order to perpetrate gross sexism.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jul 28, 2007)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Cilla says: _Uuudo Erasmus - worra fucking numpty!!_
> 
> Really, you're beyond parody mate, in fact you're well past self-parody you numbskull  I've made two posts on this thread - quote something from _either _of them to show where I've sided with *anybody*, or else stand exposed yet again as a fantasist and a liar.
> 
> Proof or retraction, fuckspud!!



Oh dear, Col_buendia really needs to get a grip.

Go and calm down and read your Guardian.

Liberal!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 28, 2007)

Has anyone ever actually _met_ Udo... I really do wonder sometimes whether hes the product of some comedians imagination


----------



## rhys gethin (Jul 28, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever actually _met_ Udo... I really do wonder sometimes whether hes the product of some comedians imagination



He was conjured up at a black mass I attended in Ystradgynlais, 1993 - we got the bloody ritual wrong, to tell the truth.   We tried sacrificing the failed priest who officiated to Thatcher, but it didn't work!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jul 29, 2007)

Udo Erasmus said:
			
		

> Oh dear, Col_buendia really needs to get a grip.
> 
> Go and calm down and read your Guardian.
> 
> Liberal!



Oh dear, Udo Erasmus exposed once again as a liar and a fantasist!

Where's your quote - or are you avoiding the question? 

Here it is again mister: "Proof or retraction, fuckspud!!"

And you do a pisspoor job of mimicking Nep, btw 






 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 =


----------



## Ben Bore (Jul 30, 2007)

Apparently, these Monks in Skanda Vale (or whatever quaint Hindu/English name they've given to the place) hold open days in which they show the good work they do with local charities etc (fair do's to them), but one visitor was a bit surprised that they use slug pellets to look after their plants!


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jul 30, 2007)

To Col_Buendia,

Show me where you defended the victims of police and state brutality on this thread and I will be happy to retract my statement!

Did you even press one letter of your keyboard to defend those defending Shambo the Bull?

No.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jul 30, 2007)

Udo Erasmus said:
			
		

> press one letter of your keyboard to defend those defending Shambo the Bull?



HAHAHAHAHAHA

pressing one letter of the keyboard to defend??????

W   <- a holy cow (batman)

A   <- wearing anti-shagging rings in school

N   <- wearing a bag on your head

K   <- the Newport RFC tryline


----------



## llantwit (Jul 30, 2007)

But like you say, Udy baby - they don't deserve to be defended as they're a bunch of psuedo-religious middle class numpties.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jul 30, 2007)

I take it that Col_buendia, the talking bull, is too wimpy to defend himself on this thread?
 

His cut 'n' paste images were sooo hillarious (not!)


----------



## llantwit (Jul 30, 2007)

Udo, maaaan. Nobody says, like,  "... Not!" anymore. It's just, sooo, like, 1990s.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 30, 2007)

If you miss Shambo that much why not but an authentic Shambo belt?
Or maybe you'd prefer shambo shoes or boots? 
Made from finest Shambo leather and sold via Ebay
You've followed the story now wear a piece of history. They're not just fashion items they're Hindutastic!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey, numpty, forgot what you posted, did ya?  Here it is:



			
				Udo Erasmus said:
			
		

> Col_Buendia sides with the _agencies_ of social control - the police and the state - against people living in a commune and minding their own business.



And you haven't been able to prove it! God, it's like shooting fish in a barrel with you. You should really try to remember that this is a *public* bulletin board, and that your messages stay up here in cyberspace to be quoted back at ya and prove you to be - what? - a liar!! 

Once again, Udo the shambolic liar.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jul 30, 2007)

> To Col_Buendia,
> 
> Show me where you defended the victims of police and state brutality on this thread and I will be happy to retract my statement!



Even now you have yet to side with the victims.

*"To wash one’s hands of the struggle between the powerful and the powerless is to side with the powerful – 
NOT TO REMAIN NEUTRAL!"*- Paulo Freire

Read that and weep! Col_Buendia, the taking bull . . .


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jul 30, 2007)

Udo, earlier on you said you thought the bull should be put down, and that you'd have more sympathy if they were 'proper hindus' and not all white middle class types (from some of the pics I saw, at least one of them had a hell of suntan then) - and now you are taking someone else to task for not siding with the 'victims'. Which way are you gonna slice it, my lad?


----------



## llantwit (Jul 30, 2007)

I think Udo might be being not altogether serious. It's difficult to tell with him, though.


----------



## xenon (Jul 30, 2007)

Steak anyone?


----------



## Gavin Bl (Aug 1, 2007)

llantwit said:
			
		

> I think Udo might be being not altogether serious. It's difficult to tell with him, though.



ah right, I need signposts to tell me when the rhetoric ends and the parody begins.


----------



## lewislewis (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm starting to kind of like Udo...help me.


----------



## llantwit (Aug 2, 2007)

I like Udo too... but I don't think he likes me.
He called me a mid-level south wales anarchist hack.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Aug 2, 2007)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> ah right, I need signposts to tell me when the rhetoric ends and the parody begins.



mind you, it was like that a lot of the time in the SWP.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 2, 2007)

Is shambo dead yet?


----------



## lewislewis (Aug 2, 2007)

llantwit said:
			
		

> I like Udo too... but I don't think he likes me.
> He called me a mid-level south wales anarchist hack.



He PM'd me asking if he could join Plaid 'without illusions'/as an entryist but refused to sacrifice a goat to a poster of Dafydd Wigley : (


----------



## ddraig (Aug 2, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Is shambo dead yet?


well duh!
they topped (and tailed) 'im same night/next mornin


----------

